# Surface flowering plants. IDEAS?



## jobby75 (Mar 15, 2011)

Any idea of a lily or lotus type plant that I could incorporate? want some surface flowering plants.

Or underwater flowering plants for that matter?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is not easy to get water lilies or lotus to flower in an aquarium. They need intense light and a very large tank. 
Hydrotriche hottoniifloria has pretty flowers.


----------



## cino (May 1, 2011)

Good suggestion. aquariumplants.com has hottoniifloria available now. As an added bonus, it grows like a weed and makes a real attractive addition to your tank with its bright green color and long, abundant needle like leaves.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

melon swords, echinodorus sp. they flower pretty often for me...the flower dies within a day though  
aponogeton sp.s flower nicely and the flowers stay open quite a while.

if your tank is low you could have blixa aubertii. they flower quite often underwater for me, little flowers though


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

I've never had a lily or lotus, but I've had quite a few other plants bloom. Here's several that no one has mentioned yet.

Some stem plants when left to grow across the surface will bloom for me (but of course keep in mind that the area underneath them will be very shaded):

Heteranthera zosterifolia (Stargrass):









Cabomba caroliniana (not exactly sure on the variety though - mine is darker green than the Plant Finder shows):

















Hydrocotyle leucocephala (Pennywort):









I've even had Anubias barteri put up emersed flowers when grown near the surface:









I hope that this has helped some.

Andy


----------



## kineticcomfort (Aug 5, 2010)

sagritta subulata, had six plants flower for me, little white ones, keeps one alive on the stalk, that one will die but a new one will already be open..


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

Bacopa caroliniana when you let it over grow on the surface you will have some really nice little purple flowers.

Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated' also will flower profusely when you let it grow on the surface.


----------

